# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  djete i zastita kompjutera

## bebolino_

Kao prvo nisam sigurna da li uopće ovako što mogu pitati na ovom forumu, ali pitanje ipak ide:
Htjela bi zaštiti kompjuter od mog malca, koji je otkrio sve te gumbiće na njemu i za sad mu ne mogu objsnitit da to ne smije (čitaj-ne sluša me). Može li se zadati da se kompjuter gasi i pali i resetira na određenim tipkama na tastaturi, a ne na samoj centralnoj jedinici? Nadam se da razumijete što pitam. 
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## jurisnik

Može. Kod paljenja kompjutera uđeš u bios i tamo naštimaš da ćeš paliti kompjuter preko tastature (sama odabereš kojim tipkama) i moraš odspojiti gumbić ua paljenje od matične ploče.

----------


## bebolino_

E super da se može.
Inače nisu mi kompjuteri baš prestrani pojam, ali s obzirom da ovo nisam nikad radila možeš li mi malo detaljnije objasniti, bila bi jako zahvalna.
Kako dobijem bios, što moram stisnuti kod paljenja? (zaboravila sam)
Dalje samo pratim što piše ili? Kojim tipkama se radi u biosu, tab-om ili? (stvarno sam davno radila to i samo 2x, tako da...  :Embarassed:  )
Moram otvoriti CJ i nekako odšarafiti gumbe ili?

----------


## jurisnik

Tek sad vidim tvoje pitanje.   :Embarassed:  
Ja ti, nažalost, znam samo teoriju a u praksi nisam nikad probala to napraviti.
Mislim da se u bios ulazi kod paljenja sa ESC ili f10 a dalje samo prati šta te pita.
Za odspojiti matičnu ploču, treba otvoriti kutiju i tamo se samo otpoji žičica koja povezuje s gumbićem za paljenje.
Krasno sam to objasnila.   :Grin:  
Nadam se da si dosad već riješila problem.    :Smile:

----------


## Dream

> ...s obzirom da ovo *nisam nikad radila*,...


S obzirom na ovo gore, ja ipak ne bih preporučila da sama čačkaš po biosu! Sigurno će se u blizini naći neki prijatelj, kojemu to nije prvi put da radi i koji će točno znati što radi, pa prepusti to njemu. Naime, nestručno čačkanje po biosu može rezultirati vrrrlo neželjenim rezultatima!

----------


## bebolino_

Znam da nije baš mala stvar prčkati po biosu, a i bilo čemu u što se baš ne kužiš dobro, tako da nismo ništa niti napravili po pitanju toga. Sve je ostalo na: "Ne dirati!" Ima faza kad hoće poslušati, ali bio je u groznoj fazi kad je kao namjerno radio što ne smije.
Uglavnom nećemo za sad ništa mijenjati. Hvala curke.

----------

